# Tool Holders



## November X-ray (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes I know I could have bought these from CDCO Machinery for 8 bucks each, but then I would not have anything to make!


----------



## November X-ray (Jun 17, 2011)

Not CI, these were cut from 4140.


----------



## November X-ray (Jun 17, 2011)

I used a slitting saw to cut the dovetails with after I cut the "notch" with an endmill.


----------



## November X-ray (Jun 17, 2011)

So far the holders are really snug and have no movement when locked in place. The slitting saw did a good enough job for my needs, however I only "tinker" and am in no way considered a machinist. I currently am working on making one that will incorporate a homemade tool post grinder welded to the end.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 17, 2011)

If pressed, you could get away with a flycutter if you don't have a grinder. It might be a little tricky, but more accurate than a slit saw.


----------



## joesmith (Aug 25, 2011)

I have made several special holders AXA size using a dovetail cutter. I get a very smooth finish. I was using my 9x42 enco knee mill.
Joe.


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 13, 2011)

Very nice indeed.

I wouldn't worry too much about how you cut the dovetail, as long as they work, why worry.
There is too much emphasis placed on getting things perfect and using the correct tools, but there are many ways to skin a cat. It's the finished article that counts. You wouldn't believe the things I get up to if I don't have the right tool to hand.

You can, if you are only using thin tooling, say 1/4" square, make the blocks with a narrow slot to take the thin tooling but make them only half the height. As long as the piston face is pushing on the back, then they are fine.

I have about a dozen of these half height ones to make, to take tiny tools that I have ground up, and by making them as I suggested, I will saving myself loadsa cash on material costs.


John


----------

